# If you own a threadless shirt Can you post a up close picture of the tag area?



## Hoofy (Jun 17, 2007)

Can you post a up close picture of the tag area?
I'm thinking of having the people that do their shirts do my tagging as well but I want to make sure it looks clean where they remove the AA tags


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: If you own a threadless shirt*



Hoofy said:


> Can you post a up close picture of the tag area?


There's heaps of those already on flickr.



Hoofy said:


> I want to make sure it looks clean where they remove the AA tags


It isn't. It varies from shirt to shirt, but you can normally see a tag stub, and sometimes quite a bit of one roughly cut out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's one:


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

who does your printing? AA does offer wholesale tagless t-shirts to their printing partners. they are completely blank.
i guess if u wanna know who do them just PM me or something.
im still trying to get a sample from them too.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Given the volume Threadless work with, they would have zero trouble having their screenprinters do it. I imagine they would be the main client.

There's a long thread somewhere where we discuss Threadless labels...I think the final group decision was it was probably a form of pad-printing.

Incidentally, I've done my semi-regular Threadless big-buy-on-company-account-as-research. It's all Solmu's fault and his isometric giraffe shirt. I have an isometric fetish.

I blame http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cadaver_(video_game)


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

rodney or anyone, does the label stub just stay on like that?? does threadless not do any sort of cleaning that stub off?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

They don't removed the tags properly. They are just hacked off, as shown above.

Many of us find it very unprofessional.


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

honestly... thats pretty bad...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

CabrioletCityCo. said:


> honestly... thats pretty bad...


You can get away with a lot when you're a big fish in a medium pond.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> Incidentally, I've done my semi-regular Threadless big-buy-on-company-account-as-research.


Unfortunately you missed their last $10 sale by about three weeks.



monkeylantern said:


> It's all Solmu's fault and his isometric giraffe shirt. I have an isometric fetish.


Haha, I can't believe you bought it  I should have tried to slip a street team link in there  It *is* a good shirt though.

I also just noticed that they're up to their 999th shirt (in terms of catalogue numbering anyway, and I think that's accurate). Next week should be a big week!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

CabrioletCityCo. said:


> rodney or anyone, does the label stub just stay on like that?? does threadless not do any sort of cleaning that stub off?


I'm pretty sure that shirt's been washed, so when you first get it it won't be fluffy like that... but yeah, that's a pretty typical example. I've seen better and worse (from Threadless specifically), but I think it's a good representative average.


----------



## DBT (Feb 20, 2007)

Im confused. threadless said they werent using aa or fruit of the loom anymore Threadless T-Shirts - I Heart Threadless by Threadless but clearly they still are. it's funny too, for that product they are only selling short sleeve adult tees - the only types that they DON'T have their own brand of shirts listed for on their sizing chart Threadless T-Shirts - Unsure what size to order? Check our size charts!

did that make sense

anyway, yeah my tags generally look like rodney's


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

DBT said:


> Im confused. threadless said they werent using aa or fruit of the loom anymore


Yeah, and yet nothing came of it. It's pretty typical of them really, so I don't know why it surprised me.

And the "I Heart" shirt that they supposedly had manufactured for them? They have tag stumps too (or they did originally anyway). And illegal labels for that matter (no care instructions or country of origin).

The I Heart shirt was the only one on the "new" blanks (which we later found out were actually just a public beta we're paying for the privilege of... thanks guys! way to keep your mess in house!), until recently: the shirt that's exclusive to their Chicago retail store is the 2nd shirt to be printed on them.

So they might start switching over soon. Who knows. I've been very unimpressed by the whole thing though, very unprofessional.

(as should be obvious I have a very definite love/hate relationship with Threadless)


----------

